

Most Facebook users are older, 35-54 now largest age group - dkasper
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2009/07/08/MNTS18KFB8.DTL&feed=rss.news

======
tlb
So there are more 35-54s than 25-34s on Facebook. However, there about twice
as many people in the 20-year span than in the 10-year span, so they're still
underrepresented.

More 35-44s than 25-34s would be news.

------
ZachS
I would assume it's because facebook has become a great way for that age group
to get in touch with people they haven't seen in years, not for job
networking, although I may be wrong.

~~~
nostrademons
I'm not sure about that. On a recent plane trip, I sat next to a 14-year-old
who was lamenting that her mom was now on FaceBook because she needed to be
for job leads. I've heard similar stories from several of my recently-out-of-
college friends.

And my cubemate is Facebook-friends with her manager, which makes for an
interesting dynamic in what she can or can't post online...

~~~
ZachS
Wow, that's interesting, my gut reaction was that the site had turned into a
free alternative to classmates.com.

~~~
netsp
[http://www.theonion.com/content/news_briefs/classmates_com_e...](http://www.theonion.com/content/news_briefs/classmates_com_employees)

------
seshagiric
This is most likely because linkedIn is not as cool as Facebook.

The 30-40 age group might actually be beneficial for Facebook. This group
arguably has highest disposable income. I would think this age group is most
likely to spend money on Facebook apps.

------
tybris
Seems like a good thing for social networks to be representative of society.

------
gojomo
This is a big risk for Facebook -- that they'll no longer be a cool place for
HS/College/twentysomethings because of all the older folks.

By making sure everyone's 'view' is different, they fight this a little.
Facebook to a college student looks dominated by students and student-related
activities -- even if dad and granddad are just a few links away.

They may eventually want to offer a differently-branded sub-network, though,
to combat the risk from a youth-oriented competitor. Use much the same
backend, but dress it up so differently you know the old folks and
professionals won't show up -- and your activity in one sphere is clearly
distinct from the other.

~~~
netsp
The problem is not the look of the site. At least I don't think it is.

The problem is that is Mum checks facebook once a week, 19 year old daughter
doesn't want to post drunk pictures of herself making stupid sexy faces at
last night's party.

~~~
gojomo
Yes, the most important 'look' of the distinct subnetwork is: you can't see
mom, and she can't see you.

~~~
MicahWedemeyer
I agree with both of you. Facebook does a good job of making it seem that the
whole universe of Facebook is just your friends. From the moment you log in,
all you see is stuff about your friends.

On the other side, as soon as you accept a friend invite from your mom, your
privacy is gone. Sexy pics, quizzes, 5 favorite beers, etc. Most people don't
want their parents seeing that stuff.

